# Southern Ontario Orchid Society show Feb 14-15, 2015



## ALToronto (Jan 15, 2015)

Held as always in the Floral Hall of the Toronto Botanical Gardens, 777 Lawrence Ave East, Toronto 

I will be there as an exhibitor, with my living wall, and also giving a presentation on LED lights. Hope to meet some members in person!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Eric, you going to this show or the paph forum on the 14th?

Would be nice to see the living wall!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2015)

I already signed up for the Paph forum. Just trying to figure out whether to take the bus or the car.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 6, 2015)

You dont want to visit your Canadian friends


----------



## Cat (Feb 6, 2015)

I will be going with some friends. Not sure if we are going on the 14th or 15th yet. Watching what the weather will be like. I'm sooooooooo taking some babies home WEEEEEE!!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Cat (Feb 8, 2015)

6 more days!!! Ganna get me some Paph. Michael Koopowity, Paph. Spiderman, Paph. Anitum x Sanderianum, Paph. Wosser's Blackwings, ohhh and my list keeps on going. Can't wait!!!!! Driving the jeep liberty down. Need as much room as possible!


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 8, 2015)

Please stop by my wall and introduce yourself.


----------

